# ماهية مكانة المرأة المسيحية في الكتاب المقدس؟



## الجنتل المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لأن الموضوع نصخ و لصق و الموضوع مكرر تمت الأجابة عليه في الرابط التالي:*
*مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## xxxl (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هكذا كرمت المسيحية المرأة؟؟(ارجو عدم الحذف)*

منتظرين ردهم علي هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله وانتظر مداخلتي علي هذا الموضوع يااخ جنتل وانا بحبك في الله......... لكن مداخلتي ستكون بعد ردودهم ان شاء الله.......


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هكذا كرمت المسيحية المرأة؟؟(ارجو عدم الحذف)*

الجنتل...
قبل ان اتحدث عن كرامة المراة فى المسيحية فيكفى أن زوجها لا يتزوج عليها بالاتنين والثلاثه 
ودى أكبر كرامة للمرأة المسيحية 

أما بالنسبة للآيات التى ذكرتها...

الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 14 : 34 كما في ترجمة الفانديك : (( لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس مأذونا لهنّ ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. ولكن ان كنّ يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسألن رجالهنّ في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة. ))

الاية شارحة نفسها جدا...
فمعلمنا بولس الرسول ينهى للمرأة أن تتكلم فى الكنيسة لان هذا لا يليق ببيت الله 
أتمنى ان تقرأ الاية جيدا

تكوين 3 : 16 (( وقال للمرأة : تكثيراً أكثر أتعاب حبلك ، بالوجع تلدين أولاداً ، والي رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك ))  .

وهذه الاية توضح عقاب الله للمرأة التى خلفت وصية الله وأغرت زوجها
وبعدين هما مش النساء فى الاسلام بردوا....
بالوجع يلدن ورجالهن يتألمون من أجلهن.... ولا ايه رأيك ؟
وهذا يؤكد كلامى بأن هذا عقاب الله للمرأة منذ سقطتها فى الخطية

قال بولس في رسالته الاولى إلى كورنثوس [ 11 : 3 _ 9 ] : ((وَلَكِنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُلٍ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ. وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ. 4كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ. 5وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ. 6إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ فَلْتَتَغَطَّ. 7فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ. 8لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ. 9وَلأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجُلِ. ))

بصراحة أنا بشكرك جدا لان انا بحب الاصحاح ده جدااااااااااا 
وهنا معلمنا بولس الرسول بيطلب من المرأه ان تكون رأس الرجل...
بمعنى تساعدها زوجها فى تدابير الحياة...إلخ ووضح لنا الكلام ده بمثال رائع 
وهو ان المسيح هو راس الله... بمعنى
ان أطاع حتى الموت ولا يفتح فاه كشاه تساق الى الذبح 
ومعلمنا بولس يطلب من المراة ان تتمثل بالمسيح فى حياتها الزوجية 
أما الجزء التانى...
فهو يحث المراة على غطاء راسها عند الصلاة وداخل الكنيسة 
لان كما يقولون تاج المراة شعرها...ولا يصح تماما ان تقف به امام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
وهو مثل الحجاب عندكم.... ولا هو بقى حرام عندكم ؟!!!
والجزء الاخير....
هى مش حوا بردوا أتخلقت من ضلع أدم... وادم هو الذى خلق اولا
فالله خلق حوا لادم 
وانتم تعتقدون بذلك فى القران... ولا غيرتم رأيكم ؟!!

المرأة المطلقة لا تتزوج !! جاء في إنجيل متى [ 5 : 27 _ 32 ] ( وقيل من طلق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق . وأما أنا فأقول لكم : ان من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى . ومن تزوج مطلقه فإنه يزنى ))

 الاية للتوضيح 
وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق، أمّا أنا فأقول لكم إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا، يجعلها تزني، ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فإنه يزني" [31-32]. 
فالاية بتقول ان السيد المسيح عند مجيئه الغى فكرة الطلاق الا فى حالة الزنا ومن يطلق لغير هذا السبب وامراته تزوجت فهو يجعلها تزنى 

كان الزواج قد انحط تمامًا عند الأمم، فالرومان الذين كانوا قبلاً يقدّسون الزواج فيحترم الرجل أسرته وتقوم المرأة أو الزوجة بدور رئيسي في الأسرة، قد تأثّر باليونان فكريًا، فصار الطلاق شائعًا جدًا. قيل عن امرأة أنها تزوّجت ثماني مرّات في خمس سنوات. أمّا اليونان فقد عرفوا في ذلك الوقت بالفساد حتى كان الرجال يحاولون عزل نساءهم خشية ممارستهم الشرّ، وفي كورنثوس تكرّست ألف كاهنة لبناء هيكل آخر لأفروديت إلهة الحب، فيجمعن المال بطريقة مملوءة خلاعة. أمّا بالنسبة لليهود فقد حملوا تقديسًا للزواج، فكان الطلاق مكروهًا لديهم. يقول الرب: "فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر أحد بامرأة شبابه، لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب" (مل 2: 15-16). ومن أمثال الربيين: "يفيض المذبح دموعًا عندما يطلق إنسان امرأة شبابه". هكذا كان الطلاق مكروهًا جدًا، لكن الله سمح لهم به من أجل قسوة قلوبهم. وقد اختلفت مدارس التفسير اليهوديّة في تقديم الأسباب التي تبيح الطلاق. فمدرسة شمعي تميل إلى التضييق، فلا تسمح بالطلاق إلا في حالة فقدان العفّة. أمّا مدرسة هليل فكانت متحرّرة للغاية. يمكن للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لأي سبب مهما كان تافهًا مثل افسادها الطعام أو خروجها برأس عارية، بل ويستطيع أن يطلقها بلا سبب إن جذبته إنسانة أخرى. 

جاء السيّد المسيح يرتفع بالمؤمنين إلى مستوى النضوج الروحي والمسئولية الجادة فلا يطق الرجل امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا. ويُعلّق القدّيس أغسطينوس على كلمات السيّد بخصوص عدم التطليق قائلاً: [لم تأمر الشريعة الموسويّة بالتطليق، إنّما أمرت من يقوم بتطليق امرأته أن يعطها كتاب طلاق، لأنه في إعطائها كتاب طلاق (تطليق) ما يهدئ من ثورة غضب الإنسان. فالرب الذي أمر قساة القلوب بإعطاء كتاب تطليق أشار عن عدم رغبته في التطليق ما أمكن. لذلك عندما سُئل الرب نفسه عن هذا الأمر أجاب قائلاً: "إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 19: 8)، لأنه مهما بلغت قسوة قلب الراغب في تطليق زوجته إذ يعرف أنها بواسطة كتاب التطليق تستطيع أن تتزوج بآخر، لذلك يهدأ غضبه ولا يطلقها. ولكي يؤكّد رب المجد هذا المبدأ - وهو عدم تطليق الزوجة باستهتار - جعل الاستثناء الوحيد هو علّة الزنا. فقد أمر بضرورة احتمال جميع المتاعب الأخرى بثبات من أجل المحبّة الزوجيّة ولأجل العفّة، وقد أكّد رب المجد نفس المبدأ بدعوته من يتزوج بمطلّقة "زانيًا.] 

أما بالنسبة لآحكام الحائض فكما ذكرت أنت... هذا كان فى العهد القديم قبل مجىء الرب يسوع له المجد 
والاحكام الحالية للحائض...عدم دخول الكنيسة وممارسة الاسرار المقدسة 
ولا تمنعنا الكنيسة من الصلاة كما عندكم...شفت بقى مدى رحمة الله بينا لم يمنعنا من الصلاة والوقوف امامه
وتمنع ايضا النساء حديثة الولادة من دخول الكنيسة وتحدد لها اياما لانها كما ذكرت تكون حائضه
حقا امنت بك يا يسوع ربا والهنا ومخلصنا...

الحكمة من وراء آلام الولادة : جاء في سفر التكوين [ 3 : 16 ] قول الرب لحواء حين أغوت آدم ( ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ : أُكَثِّرُ تَكْثِيراً أَوْجَاعَ مَخَاضِكِ فَتُنْجِبِينَ بِالآلاَمِ أَوْلاَداً، وَإِلَى زَوْجِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْكِ ))

كما قلت من قبل هذا هو حكم الله على المراة بعد سقطتها لان هى التى اغوت رجلها
وارجع واقول المراة فى الاسلام تتوجع عند الولادة...فهذا امر طبيعى للمرأة 

صمت المرأة !! قال بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس [ 14 : 34 ] ( لِتَصْمُتْ النِّسَاءُ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ، فَلَيْسَ مَسْمُوحاً لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ، بَلْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ، عَلَى حَدِّ ما تُوصِي بِهِ الشَّرِيعَةُ أَيْضاً. 35وَلَكِنْ، إِذَا رَغِبْنَ فِي تَعَلُّمِ شَيْءٍ مَا، فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ، لأَنَّهُ عَارٌ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ. )) 

الكلام بيعيد نفسه...انت شكلك ناقل كوبى بيست بدون قراءة 
فالكنيسة لها احترامها ولا يجب ان نتكلم بداخلها لانها بيت الرب..كما ذكرت من قبل

ونحن نسأل هل التزمت الكنيسة بهذه التعاليم ؟ إننا نجد المرأة تتكلم بل تغني وبصوت مرتف في الكنائس ، فلماذا تخالف الكنيسة تعاليم بولس وتسمح للمرأة أن تتكلم وتغني في الكنيسة ؟
بالنسبة لسؤالك ده...
معلمنا بولس الرسول يقصد الكلام فى شىء من امور الحياة 
فنحن نذهب للكنيسة للصلاة والعبادة فقط....
اما ما تقول عنها تغنى... فهذه تسمى تراتيل روحية من اجل رب المجد 
فنحن بهذه التراتيل نسبحه ونمجده ونزيده علوا الى الابد 

أما بالنسبة للاحكام التى ذكرتها بالكتاب المقدس... بالعهد القديم 
فيكفى ذكرى للرب يسوع له المجد لا تظنّوا إني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل
يرى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح لم يكمّل الناموس في نفسه فحسب، وإنما يكمّله أيضًا فينا، قائلاً: [هذا هو العجب ليس أنه هو حقّق الناموس، بل وهبنا نحن أيضًا أن نكون مثله، الأمر الذي أعلنه بولس بقوله: "لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبرّ لكل من يؤمن" (رو 10: 4)، كما قال: "دان الخطيّة في الجسد، لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد" (رو 8: 3-4) وأيضًا: أفنُبطل الناموس بالإيمان؟! حاشا! بل نثبِّت الناموس" (رو 3: 31). فإنه مادام الناموس كان عاملاً لكي يبرّر الإنسان، لكنّه عجز عن تحقيق ذلك. جاء (المسيح) ودخل بالإنسان إلى طريق البرّ بالإيمان مثبتًا غاية الناموس. ما لم يستطع الناموس أن يتمّمه بالحروف تحقّق بالإيمان، لهذا يقول: "ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل".] 
أكمل أيضًا السيّد الناموس بتكميل نصوصه، بالدخول إلى أعماقه. ففي القديم أمر الناموس بعدم القتل، فجاء السيّد ليؤكّد الوصيّة لا بمنع القتل فحسب، وإنما بمنع الغضب باطلاً، أي نزع الجذر، فتبقى الوصيّة في أكثر أمان، إنه بهذا لم ينقضها، بل قدّمها في أكثر حيويّة وقوّة. يقول القدّيس يوحنا كاسيان: [تأمرنا كلمة الإنجيل باستئصال جذور سقطاتنا، وليس نزع ثمارها، فعند إزالة جميع الدوافع بلا شك لن تقوم من جديد.
يقول بولس: "إذًا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح، لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطيّة والموت" (رو 8: 1-2). 
والخلاصة فى كل كلامى هذا... بعد مجىء الرب يسوع أكمل الناموس وأصبحت هذه الاحكام غير معروفة الان 
لان المسيح له المجد جاء ليكمل الناموس

وأخيرا اختم كلامى بالاية التى ذكرتها انت...
يتحدث بولس عن واجبات النساء قائلاً : ((متعقلات عفيفات ملازمات بيوتهنّ صالحات خاضعات لرجالهنّ لكي لايجدف على كلمة الله . )) [ تيطس 2 : 5 ]
ولا يقول علينا ناقصات عقل ودين 

وأخيرا اخى العزيز.....
أنا بشكرك جدا على طرح هذا الموضوع لآنى أيقنت تماما الكرامة التى أعطاهانى رب المجد يسوع والتى لا يوجد مثلها فى الديانات الاخرى...
ولهذا اشكر الهى بأنى ولدت مسيحية وأعيش مسيحية وسوف أموت مسيحية 
شكرا ليك مرة أخرى

تحياتى ​


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هكذا كرمت المسيحية المرأة؟؟(ارجو عدم الحذف)*

الموضوع نسخ و لصق
المضوع ليس في مكانه المناسب
الموضوع مكرر مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس

تم تحذيرك للأسباب المعلنة اعلاه

حذاري من تكرار هذه الفوضى

يغلق و ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------

